# What can I take for post nasal drip?



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

I feel awful, been up all night. Ive got really bad post nasal drip, sore throat, etc. I need to take something otc medicine wise. Ive been doing Vitamin C and all that. Also, I dont want anything that will make me drowsy. Anyone have Dr Hales? I find his website hard to navigate.


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

You could try a neti pot...


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Thanks. I tried that and all the other typical home remedies. Im at the point where I think I need some medicine.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

chlor-trimeton is okay. a half-dose is enough to make me feel better, but not enough to make me drowsy. it's an antihistamine.

if you want a decongestant, any OTC nasal spray is safe -- afrin or the generic oxymetazoline, or a phenylephrine spray. these are okay to use for about 3 days in a row -- or you can use them just at night, or in one nostril at a time.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Ok Im worse today and the sinus pressure is just awful Dr Hale's site says sudafed is ok so I just took one. I hope he's right.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah, sudafed is okay. You have to watch your supply -- I can't remember how old your LO is -- but if you do notice a dip, all you have to do is not take any more sudafed.









Hope you feel better. I hate hate hate sinus stuff, and have enjoyed a nonstop sinus thing during my third trimester and now postpartum. (Which is why I know all the drugs by heart now.)


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Ok I was wrong I didnt take Sudafed lol I took a walgreens alternative called Wal-Fed. It has phenylephrine instead of pseudophedrine. Kellymoms site says thats ok too. Im starting to feel a little better already but kind of high.

Thanks leerypolyp. btw your username scares me!

oh yeah my LO is 10 months.


----------



## justthinkn (Apr 11, 2008)

I take benadryl at night for that, tho only every other night since I worry a bit about impact on supply.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

oh yeah, phenylephrine is supposed to have less of an effect on supply anyway, so yay!

at 10 months i would be a lot less concerned with a small supply dip than at, say, 6 weeks.


----------



## Calamy (Feb 7, 2009)

Hale's says

"Phenylephrine is a sympathomimetic most commonly used as a nasal decongestant due to its vasoconstrictive properties but also for treatment of ocular uveitis, inflammation, and glaucoma as a mydriatic agent to dilate the pupil during examinations, and for cardiogenic shock.[1] Phenylephrine is a potent adrenergic stimulant and systemic effects (tachycardia, hypertension, arrhythmias), although rare, have occurred following ocular administration in some sensitive individuals. Phenylephrine is most commonly added to cold mixtures and nasal sprays for use in respiratory colds, flu, and congestion. Numerous pediatric formulations are in use and it is generally considered safe in pediatric patients. Used ophthalmically in eye exams, the maternal dose of the medication would be very low and it is not likely to pose a problem for a breastfeeding infant. Although no data are available on its secretion into human milk, it is probable that very small amounts will be transferred into milk, but due to its poor oral bioavailability (<38%), it is not likely that it would produce clinical effects in a breastfed infant unless the maternal doses were quite high. Because of pseudoephedrine's effect on milk production, concerns that phenylephrine may suppress milk production, have not been confirmed as yet. There is no evidence that this occurs at all.
Pregnancy Risk Category:C
Lactation Risk Category:L3
Adult Concerns: Local ocular irritation, transient tachycardia, hypertension, and sympathetic stimulation.
Pediatric Concerns: None reported via milk. "


----------

